# Ist der geschätzte Zeitaufwand für eine ACCESS-Artikeldatenbank richtig kalkuliert?



## Stoffelchen (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen 

Ein Bekannter meiner Eltern hat mich gefragt, welchen Aufwand es in etwa erfordert eine Artikeldatenbank, welche im Wesentlichen die nachfolgenden Funktionen umfassen soll auf Accessbasis zu erstellen:

Anlegen / Bearbeiten / Löschen von
- Artikeln (is ja klar ^^)
- 3 unterschiedliche Kategorisierungsarten (Produktfamilie, Modell und Ausführung)
- Artikelkomponenten
- Komponenteneigenschaften (Material, Farbe, Form)
- Filteroptionen (steht in diesem Fall aber dafür, dass eine bestimmte Komponente z.B. nur bestimmte Farben haben kann und auch nur die beim Anlegen des Artikels bzw. der Komponente auswählbar sein sollen)

Berichtsoptionen
- manuelle Auswahl der auszudruckenden Artikel
- Auswahl nach Filter (z.B. alle Artikel einer bestimmten Kategorie)

Kontrollfunktion in Form eines Logfiles, dass die ausgeführten SQL-Anweisungen trackt
(sprich Anlegen / Bearbeiten und vorallem Löschen eins Artikels, etc.)

Nice-to-have: Importfunktion für bereits bestehende Daten.

Da ich nicht die versierteste Access-Programmiererin bin und auch den Umfang von Access nicht genau kenne (sprich welche Anforderungen durch ein paar Klicks umgesetzt werden können oder self-coding benötigen), habe ich mal grob geschätzt, dass das bei ca. 50-60h Aufwand einzuordnen wäre.

Liege ich damit richtig oder ist das eher zu viel?

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe.
Lg Stoffelchen


----------



## smileyml (16. Juli 2011)

Grundsätzlich ist es nicht üblich seine eigene Unerfahrenheit in eine Kalkulation mit einzubeziehen.


----------



## Stoffelchen (17. Juli 2011)

Mir ist wohl klar, dass Unwissenheit hier nicht mit einkalkuliert wird ;-) Darum ging es mir in der Frage auch nicht. Aufgrund der Unwissenheit kann ich einfach den Zeitfaktor schwer einschätzen ;-)

Soll ich daher aus deiner Antwort schließen, dass 50-60h zu viel geschätzt ist?


----------



## smileyml (17. Juli 2011)

Sorry, ich kann da auch nur eine unwissende Meinung abgeben und wenn ich 50-60h von 6 bis über 7 Arbeitstage ausgehe, könnte ich mir das etwas viel vorstellen.

Aber das sollte ein Fachmann besser einschätzen können.


----------



## ronaldh (12. Oktober 2011)

Grundsätzlich ist die Kalkulation erstmal gar nicht so schlecht.

Da gibt es jedoch eine Menge Unbekannte, die im Vorfeld geklärt werden müssten, da sie den Zeitaufwand nach oben oder unten erheblich verschieben können.

Ganz wichtig ist, falls später einfache Anwender damit arbeiten sollen, eine Logikprüfung auf alle möglichen Fehlbedienungen (z.B. Feldlängen, korrekte Formate von Artikelnummern, sind alle Felder richtig gefüllt usw.). Ist dies nicht erforderlich, weil z.B. nur wirklich versierte Mitarbeiter arbeiten, ist der Aufwand geringer, anderenfalls ist hierfür Aufwand einzukalkulieren.

Auch die "Optik" spielt eine Rolle. Soll das Programm professionellen Anforderungen genügen, oder nur ein sozusagen internes Hilfsmittel sein?

Das "Nice-to-have", nämlich die Datenübernahme, kann (muss aber nicht) sehr aufwendig sein, da hier möglicherweise unterschiedliche Programmlogiken umgesetzt werden müssen. Stellt sich da natürlich auch die Frage, in welchem Datenformat die Altdaten vorliegen.


----------

